

The Myth of the Overscheduled Child - tokenadult
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970203550604574360771531703210.html?mod=googlenews_wsj

======
timwiseman
A beautiful article. Looking back, I wish I had had more activities, not fewer
and at least compared to my immediate peers I was not exactly a slouch.

------
kiba
I found 8 hours of free time to be insufficent for leisurely activities such
as writing games and making electronics.

I also found schools to be rather banal. I certainly do not care about taking
AP classes. My weakest point is mathematics and I throughly depise any math
class.

I rather have more free time and a real programming job for the 4 years I been
in high school.

